# Hoosiers



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody from Indiana on here?


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 3, 2009)

Daylight said:


> Anybody from Indiana on here?


Born in South Bend.

Go Irish!


----------



## thecraftyveteran (Jul 13, 2009)

im in northwest indiana near chicago, and you?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm from the Muncie area.


----------



## EmilyC (Sep 4, 2008)

I live about 30 miles east of South Bend.


----------



## HoosierMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in southern Indiana, near Louisville, Kentucky.
I desperately want to find a group for social anxiety that does cognitive behavioral therapy. From what I've read, it can help pretty quickly and is a usually a relatively short program. I'm so sick of social anxiety holding me back.


----------



## erdecis (Aug 16, 2008)

A little west of Indy here.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Indianapolis here.


----------

